# Holiday pricing



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OK guys, I have recently been asked to cater a Christmas Eve dinner for 20....since my children are going to NO I'll probably bid the job.....how many times do you multiply the cost for CE or any big holiday for that matter.


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

double your overhead if it's a 20+

[This message has been edited by Chef David Simpson (edited October 20, 2000).]


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

In all respect as well, you must look at who you are catering to. If you make the bid too high, you might not get it. Is your client young or elder? What's thier income? Can they aford your services? You must look at all angles of your clients' needs befor you strike a deal.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I stay with my food< I hire staff to help but I've never not been at one of my parties...
I'm mixed on this one...."my husband may be concerned about the cost and try to talk you down" to my response of "That's the difference between brisket and filet"
So....75% cost up front payment due that night....it will be worth my while or I just don't do it....it's a fairly easy meal
3 apps 
butternut squash soup, guyere biscuits
baby greens with ving cranberries and pecans
Prime rib with yorkshire pudding, 3 veg
horseradish sauce
apple pie and bouche noel
I stay serve plated food with help
clean-up


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

For something like this I would charge about $2500 dedending on type of people they are. It looks like thier not very well off or money would'nt be an issue. So stand your ground and be firm.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Yep they offered 1/2 of that.....no they are ok but he's got a doctorate in Economics.
and they are not sure how many are going to be in Colorado at the Family compound.......

so yeah $125 per head is not out of line.


----------

